# homemade dish soap



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi All,

I have a question about homemade dish soap. Most of the recipes on You Tube call for the addition of castile soap. I find it makes my hands, the sink, and the dishes greasy. I honestly don't get what castile soap is all about. Can anyone enlighten me? Also, are there any recipes for homemade dish soap that actually work? 

Thanks, Sheryl


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Castile soap is made with 100% olive oil. (Unless it is Kirk's Castile, then that is 100% coconut oil)

Personally, for dishes and clothes, I prefer using detergent over soap.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Commercial dish soap is cheap. Nothing homemade that I've tried works as well. I save money on other products. Not worth my time messing with IMO.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I make my own laundry detergent (works great), dishwasher detergent (works so-so) and decided not to make my own liquid dish soap. Every "natural" brand I ever tried was horrible, greasy and didn't clean. And Dawn is so cheap, seems my time is better spent elsewhere. 

But maybe someone has an answer! I'd like to know.


----------

